# Game Five: Lakers at Jazz



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Still no Steve, but Utah isn't exactly a world beater so we should be okay. It would be nice to see the offense to continue what they did against Detroit and hopefully the defense keeps on progressing.

Let's go Lakeshow!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Always tough playing in Utah, but there's no reason we shouldn't win (as we could say for pretty much every game).


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Lakers will win tonight! I guarantee it.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Go Lakers!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I've had SportsNet for 10 minutes and I want to turn it off already. Not because of the channel, but because of this team.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Brick City. :nonono:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

I already miss the Pistons. :sigh:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Blow it up!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe going for the quad-dub with 7 pts, 3 rebs, 4 asts and 4 TOs. :laugh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

how can you play this timid just inexscuable to play this damn timid.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

#fireMikeBrown. llullz


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe and Dwight need to stop bitching about every ****ing non call on D and get the **** back!! I counted 6 PTS they scored because they were too busy whining to get back!! Our ****ing PGs suck defensively too!! We lucked out that Brandon Knight and Rodney Stuckey ****ing suck!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

You cannot blame Brown for the players not getting back on D!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow only a five point game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Nice, scrambling D. Unbelievable.

How can you leave those guys open for three straight threes?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Damn Foye! :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Where's Troy when you need him? :mad2:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers just played a terribly soft ass game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers going through the motions on defense. It's like this is an exhibition game, the way they are playing.

How can you outshoot your opponent by 30 attempts at the free throw line and be down 10? How?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

bama:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Pathetic.

They actually cut it down from 11 to 5 in the last minute, but they didn't play any defense for at least 10 minutes before hand and that was that.

It really is all about effort, or lack thereof.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe's padding his stats. :laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Big Game James agrees with me...he also says lack of passion, along with a lack of effort.

He isn't buying "it takes time," and neither do I.

Time for a coaching change.

It happened within the past year in Los Angeles, just in a different sport. The Kings didn't have the passion to play, but they had all the talent. (At least, they had effort out there, they just couldn't score.) A coaching change and we all know what happened after that.

It's time, Mitch. Pull the plug on Brown.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, there goes Kobe's efficient start FG%-wise to this season. :sigh:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

It really makes me sick the way Brown is wearing out the starters and still losing games.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wow, I didn't see that play in the third quarter. A ball out of bounds and they get beaten down the court?

****ing terrible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Sigh*


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Morris does not belong in the NBA. And Blake is terrible too.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

No energy, no effort. Its honestly disgusting to watch sometimes.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> You cannot blame Brown for the players not getting back on D!


You can totally blame Brown for the players not getting back on D. 

Brown's supposed to be a defensive coach. If he can't get any effort out of his guys, they need to find someone who can.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> You cannot blame Brown for the players not getting back on D!


Yes, yes you can.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Did you even watch the game?? I saw Kobe, Pau and Dwight on more than one occasion sit back to whine to the ref while the Jazz ran it back to get an easy bucket. ****ing Pau got beat back by Enes Kanter on a ****ing out of bounds play!! Don't give me that coach effort bullshit. These are veteran players! All stars players!! If that were Morris or Sacre doing that everyone here would be crucifying them. FOH with that bullshit! Brown certainly deserves some blame for plenty of coaching blunders but I'm not letting the players off the hook that easy for shit like that!!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lakers shot 46 freethrows to Utah's 18.

Talk about Refs being the sixth man. Even they can't help the Lakers.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Did you even watch the game?? I saw Kobe, Pau and Dwight on more than one occasion sit back to whine to the ref while the Jazz ran it back to get an easy bucket. ****ing Pau got beat back by Enes Kanter on a ****ing out of bounds play!! Don't give me that coach effort bullshit. These are veteran players! All stars players!! If that were Morris or Sacre doing that everyone here would be crucifying them. FOH with that bullshit! Brown certainly deserves some blame for plenty of coaching blunders but I'm not letting the players off the hook that easy for shit like that!!


That's all Mike Brown's fault. If he won't bench his guys for bullshit, he needs to benched....off his job.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers just aren't playing hard enough for whatever reason teams are playing way more aggressive than we are and thats top to bottom even Kobe he played passively for about 3 quarters then tried hard at the end offensively. Howard plays timid he's not making other teams bigs pay for even thinking of challenging him his defense has been horrible to start the season he seems a step slow I expected it with Bynum but not Howard he's playing very lazy defense and timid overall. Pau is just Pau goes with the flow of whatever is happening with the team a team plays soft he plays softer a team gets aggressive he gets aggressive nothing new there. 

Metta is actually playing hard just stupid forcing bad shots playing outside of himself and Blake and the bench are a mess a total mess. 

Not getting back on defense is an issue because we now have 3 bitchers on the floor Kobe and Howard bitch and run which gets them beat back and Pau falls to the floor and jogs back. 

can this get fixed yeah and I think it will but it has to start with intensity level guys playing hard and focused more often. 

Lack of intensity and focus is a coach thing we clearly have great effort guys who are not bring the sustained energy I'm guessing because they don't believe in the system it happenss in pro sports. 

Fire Mike brown surely but not yet give him more time to sort this shit out and then dump him if he doesn't.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh and how rich is this Howard saying he and Kobe need not show outward signs of frustrations to teammates LMAO. Howard needs to take notes from Kobe who has accomplished way more not give advice like he knows the formula for team harmony.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This was a really bad shooting night for the lakers, but I think a chunk of that can be attributed to their intensity. I knew we were going to lose this game from the first quarter. Lakers came out totally flat; no energy, careless with the ball on offense and slow and uninterested on defense. After a big win and 3 days off this is unacceptable. Especially going to Utah, a place we know will be high energy with players who are constantly hustling and attacking.

I dont understand what this team is waiting for! Its like they think if they are patient enough they will never have to play hard.

And our bench, who I expect to run the Princeton more than the starters dont have a clue what they are doing? What are we doing in practice? Watching video?!


----------

